# Mother's Day And Father's Day Marketing



## HeatherLHC (Aug 17, 2007)

Need help with marketing plan for this year: I am looking for some ideas on how to market my Tees on-line for Mother's Day and Father's Day. Goodle adwords is just too expensive and competitive. Any ideas??

Thanks so much!


----------

